
Bringing the web up to speed with WebAssembly [pdf] - blacksmythe
https://github.com/WebAssembly/spec/blob/master/papers/pldi2017.pdf
======
smaddox
All I see is: "This file is too big to show. Sorry!"

~~~
Disparallel
If you're on mobile, requesting the desktop site causes it to show up, or if
not, here's a direct link:
[https://github.com/WebAssembly/spec/raw/master/papers/pldi20...](https://github.com/WebAssembly/spec/raw/master/papers/pldi2017.pdf).

